# Cheese Fondue dip



## thumpershere2 (Dec 15, 2005)

6 slices bacon
1/4 cup minced onion
2 tlb flour
1 lb sharp chedder cheese, (shredded, 4 cups)
2 cups sosur cream
1 tsp worcestershire sauce ( I usually add a little more)

Fry bacon until crisp, drain, reserve 1 Tlb of drippings. Crumble bacon.Set aside. Cook onions in reserved drippings till tender, not brown. Stir in flour. Add remaning ingredients. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly till cheese melts. Pour into fondue pot. Top with bacon.
Great with cubed breads, lil smokies, veggies, meatballs.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool recipe thumpershere2, it's great for those of us who can't have alcohol, as a lot of fondu recipes call for the addition of some booze to help them keep their consistency. Do you think the bacon could be left out for vegetarians?  

Thanks for sharing this one with us


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 15, 2005)

Bread, and veggies for swiss cheese fondue.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes i have made it before with out the bacon and it was still tasty.


----------

